# Which Hopper fits Mazzer super Jolly



## Dalehead farm (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all

I have recently acquired a Mazzer super jolly and need to replace the hopper.

The normal hopper takes 1.2kg of beans and is a bit big for domestic use - I think.

Does anyone know if the 600g or the 320g hoppers fit - as they would seem a more sensible size for home use.

Thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Fairly sure all Mazzers have the same size throat on the grinder (~58mm) and the hoppers are interchangeable.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

The mazzer mini hopper fits.

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/mazzer-mini-bean-hopper/p71#tdesc_9


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=28350002

BB list the 320g so might be worth dropping them an email to check.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Most domestic users on here use Mazzers without the hopper at all. Measure the beans and grind only as much as you need. Find something to place on the throat to stop bits of beans flying out (popcorning). I think most use an old tamper. I use a chocolate shaker.


----------

